# Bambi, Izzy, Angel. Moving on to birth announcements!



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been so busy, haven't had time to give the girls their own kidding thread, so, I'll just put them all together. They are due within a couple of days of each other, I'm thinking Bambi - twins, Angel - trips, Izzy - trips or quads. What do you think?

Izzy
















Angel
















Bambi
















LOL, Izzy did NOT want her picture taken. Silly girl.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race!*

They look very round!  Can't wait to see babies. Are these girls all proven or F.F????


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race!*

Looks like you've got multiples coming.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race!*

Looks like 2 sets of twins and a set of trips headed your way!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race!*

when are they due?! how exciting! can't wait to hear how many you end up with. I'm going to throw an optimistic quads, triplets & twins guess in there  Good luck for some easy kiddings & healthy kids!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race!*

These are experienced girls, Izzy has given me 2 sets of quads and a set of trips, she's due 2/1. Bambi gave me b/d twins last year, due 1/30, and Angel had a set of trips last year 2d/b (she had a stillborn single previously) she's due 1-31 or 2/7.

I usually let the does feed their kids, but this year I'm bottle feeding Izzy's doe kid(s), (watch her give me all bucks just because I said that) this year. Her doe kids are wild and shy as can be, the bucklings aren't that bad, but, I can't even come close to Taylor and she's so beautiful, long and wide. I want one like that I can show this year.

I was half awake all night, they are in the kidding stall, making their little nests. It's so cold! What was I thinking? So, I had the light on in my closet so I wouldn't sleep too soundly, with the baby monitor right at my head!

Time for  Can you believe it's like 9 degrees with the wind chill?! BRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race! And in first place....*

Bambi! Oh my! It was about 10:30pm, Hubby and I were set to watch a video, when I heard a loud sound from the monitor, "did somebody yell" he said, again, "yep, I have to go", I said. I was there before the kid (thank you, Lord). They were both perfectly presented, I only "helped" with straightening out the legs a little and guiding them into our new world. I had all my towels, etc., then my DH came out with a hair dryer! Sweet man. So, I checked, first ones a boy, (beautiful, white/red, maybe a moonspot), second one on the way, yep, he's gorgeous too (tri-color, lots of white). So, 2 boys. Both are good size, healthy. Took a little while to get them totally dry (what's with that little snip at the end of the tail...it never drys!).

I have some of those "radiator" type heaters, DH got on sale at Walmart, also, a flat, "piglet heater", I decided the radiator type is warmer and since it was only about 9 degrees, I put them in the smaller stall, with that heater and I made a little "tent" with a blanket, they are as "snug as a bug...."

So, so far so good. It's supposed to get all the way to 30 degrees today, so, I'll get some pics soon. :leap: :kidblue: :kidblue:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race! And in first place....*

WhooHooo!!! Congrats!! How exciting! Better get us some pics soon!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race! And in first place....*

aww! congrats on the healthy boys. pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race! And in first place....*

Congrats........ :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Bambi, Izzy, Angel It's a race! And in first place....*

Yaay :kidblue: :kidblue: to :drool: over!


----------

